# H.A.R.C. Round #11 at The River Race Track Saturday 11/19 !!!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok guys, it's been way to dang long since the last HARC Race and I'm dying to get back out there! This is your last chance to get crucial points towards those trophies! And more importantly, this is your last chance to experience the QUAD!!! That's right, word from Ken is that this will be the last layout with the famous River Track, Big-Air, QUAD!!!!

For those of you who've never been to the River Track, I say this all the time, but you don't know what you're missing! Just as Mike's has an insane facility, and Ultimate has their massive track, and Katy has their great location and team, The River Track has an attitude like no other! I will say this again like I've said it before, you will NOT have more fun at any track in Texas than you do at the River Track!

Here's a few videos of some older layouts, by you'll get the idea 

















FYI all you Short Course guys: look out 'cause I'm back in the game and ready to race! My Losi put 2 laps on a field of 12 in it's debut race, so come get ready for your arse whoopin'!!!

OK, enough said............now who's coming!?!?!? Any of you new guys from Team Katy gonna come check out the River and get you some Quad?!?!?!?!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm there guys! School has been eating away my race season, but this is one I'm NOT going to miss! I need to go and "break" in my Xray, and BREAK my dads car to fill his spot cuz he cant make this one lol!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We are down finishing testing the new layout. Some really fast laps and some not so good. It is a fun layout with some challenges. Like CV said, last layout with the quad. we are tearing it out before the next HARC (maybe sooner).


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

of the new track layout


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am going to try to come out - probably won't race though.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

What time will the race start?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

1PM


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Any videos from the latest layout? I think I recall seeing some pics a few months ago.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry, we didn't take any video.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, it's gonna be a long week.......I got my cars ready to go this weekend and now all I want to do is go get them dirty LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I've got some work to. Last thing I did yesterday was get a running start from the street and hit the jumps in the straight to see what happened. 

Answer: broke an a-arm. But did it with a huge smile on my face


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

How come yall are tearing down the quad?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I've got some work to. Last thing I did yesterday was get a running start from the street and hit the jumps in the straight to see what happened.
> 
> Answer: broke an a-arm. But did it with a huge smile on my face


LMAO! It was a good day at the track for sure


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

tsl0238 said:


> How come yall are tearing down the quad?


The quad has been there for years and it is time for something new. Tearing it down will open up many more options for upcoming layouts. In addition, that one lane is extra wide to make a 35' jump easier to land. We could use some of that extra width to get a greater separation between the other lanes on the track


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what time the river track opens Saturday morning to practice before the race starts?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> I've got some work to. Last thing I did yesterday was get a running start from the street and hit the jumps in the straight to see what happened.
> 
> Answer: broke an a-arm. But did it with a huge smile on my face


Dang, I hate we had to miss that! That's the kind of practice we usually do.

Are you going to take out the quad before the memorial race in Jan? I'm working on something for it that would make Vernon proud!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> The quad has been there for years and it is time for something new. Tearing it down will open up many more options for upcoming layouts. In addition, that one lane is extra wide to make a 35' jump easier to land. We could use some of that extra width to get a greater separation between the other lanes on the track


I remember the when the concrete being put down to form the berm and big jump YEARS ago!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

eflore said:


> Does anyone know what time the river track opens Saturday morning to practice before the race starts?


You are welcome to be there when the sun when the sun comes up. I plan on watering pretty hard the night before and possibly again at sunrise and watering very lightly, if any during the day. Track track should be ready to run by 9:00 AM.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ducatibilt said:


> Are you going to take out the quad before the memorial race in Jan? I'm working on something for it that would make Vernon proud!


Ken is acting like he wants to do it pretty soon. I've told him I really want this layout for the Doug Race. Maybe we can blow up at the end of the Doug Race. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Darren, if ya'll take the quad out, me and skillet can't do whips over you and Brian any more....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The weather is shaping up nicely for this race. High of 78, low of 69 and 20% chance of rain. Should be an awesome day at the river.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> The weather is shaping up nicely for this race. High of 78, low of 69 and 20% chance of rain. Should be an awesome day at the river.


Waiting on a fuel tank and some tires, Friday night im headin to lj so i can be at the track bright and earlyish saturday.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Is it Friday yet? tick tock!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I can't stand it*

I'm ready for some freakin river time.....


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Merdith said:


> I'm ready for some freakin river time.....


same here bro.. same here.:cheers:


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

ok guys its race time and im ready so courtny bring ur A game for short course hope everybody can make it courtny is right the river is awsome track im looking forward to sat hopefully dont have to work


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea!!!!! It's Friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Come on Guys! It's Friday, somebody needs to step up and get some trash talk going!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Race day*

Lets see in SC I think it is time to use the #3 method all who I can't pass clean or cant beat will meet the wall. Like RC #4 said if you cant win crash the guy that can.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Trash talk! hmmm let me think..

Sportsman buggy guys! im letting the guys in truggy take a breath. Im comin' for you guys in buggy, i got a new car, and new engine. im ready to do the ultimate test!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

See yall in the morning


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Packed up and ready to go! See u fellas in the monin'


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Still getting my car ready..... but will make it.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

JustinK said:


> Still getting my car ready..... but will make it.


LOL! You're way ahead of me Justin - I'm still saying, "Man, I really ought to go out in the garage and put that Slash back together".


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Just got done running on the track. It is a lot of fun. See you suckers in the morning....don't wake us up.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got my parts from a main about 6 hours ago, i JUST got into lake jackson and i have to throw my Xray together either tonight or at 5 a.m....

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*WOW*

Thats just it throwdown at THE RIVER TRACK had a blast and cant remember ever having that much fun playing toy cars. My hats off to Darren, Ken, and Vern for on hell of a good time the layout was fun and chalenging cant wait for the next one. :brew:+:bounce:= one hell of a time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yet another kick arse race at the River Track! My Losi SC was smooth and fast all day, and my Kyosho Buggy continues to get better every time its at the track. 

Traig.....I had nothing for you man!

There were some awesome battles in every main! Met lots of new people at this race......gives me the impression that we will be growing a little next year! 

As always, hats off to Ken, Darren, Vern, Brian, Shane, and the rest of the river track crew......the track was both fun and challenging, and the traction was freakin' sweet!

Darren, I think you race time calculator came within 30 minutes of our actual finiishing time? Way to keep us on track!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Awesome time*

I had a blast racing last night. I'm proud of the guys coming up from sportsman. You doing a great job.....Keep it up....and Darren runs the races like a machine, and wins truggy. Nice job pimp.....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats darren.
Wtg Ty for getting 2nd on sportsman nitro buggy.
Track was a lot fun guys. Thanks for working so hard.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Congrats darren.
> Wtg Ty for getting 2nd on sportsman nitro buggy.
> Track was a lot fun guys. Thanks for working so hard.


Ty smiled when he read ur post Mark.

Great job river track amigos. We had so much fun, we are still here.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Merdith said:


> I had a blast racing last night. I'm proud of the guys coming up from sportsman. You doing a great job.....Keep it up....and Darren runs the races like a machine, and wins truggy. Nice job pimp.....


I think we have our new official bagger, ole "Dee double U" just rolled out the red carpet for himself... "rat bastard" lol nice job bud!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut from time to time.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Lol. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut from time to time.


Can someone Point me in the right direction for the nut?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to give my props to Darren, Brian, Ken, Vern, and everyone els who helped build the track, it was INSANE!!! Had great traction all day, and a consistent grove to it also.:cheers:
And hats off to Ty for getting 2nd in Sportsman buggy, he showed some great and consistent driving all day.:fireworks

And Darren great job getting all of us out of there nice and early, and good job on winning Truggy...(still dont know how you did that..) lol :dance:


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Great race guys!

From a spectator's point of view that front "straight" was the most exciting racing I've seen all season!!!!!!

Nobody's having more fun finishing last than we are, can't wait to get back out there and try again!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hogster said:


> Can someone Point me in the right direction for the nut?


I know of a couple if your still interested.:cheers:


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> I know of a couple if your still interested.:cheers:


"TFT" style ...... Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are your points going into the final round! I just couldn't let you guys wait until after Thanksgiving to see these results.........now we can all brag to our families about who we are beating in toy car racing LOL.


----------

